# Edge Announced It Will Be Making Star Wars RPGs....



## Dire Bare (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm hoping they release a new version of the game not split between campaigns. Same rules, but compiled into one "core book". I'd buy that!


----------



## Stone Dog (Oct 16, 2021)

Multiple core books is what kept me from diving into Star Wars.   Not the funky dice.   I don't want to buy the same system content three times.

Well, twice.  There was never a world where I was going to buy the Jedi book.   But the outer rim scum or alliance troop games were tempting options.


----------



## Brodie (Oct 16, 2021)

Stone Dog said:


> Multiple core books is what kept me from diving into Star Wars.   Not the funky dice.   I don't want to buy the same system content three times.
> 
> Well, twice.  There was never a world where I was going to buy the Jedi book.   But the outer rim scum or alliance troop games were tempting options.



Same. I actually got to like the dice system, much as I complained about needing special dice. (I eventually shelled out the like $5 for the app; made things much easier.)

I'm just hoping for a period agnostic Core Book that lets you pick your era. Then release Era Books for more in-depth details of popular eras. Prequel Era, KOTOR Era, Original Trilogy Era, Rebels Era, etc.


----------



## Staffan (Oct 16, 2021)

Stone Dog said:


> Multiple core books is what kept me from diving into Star Wars.   Not the funky dice.   I don't want to buy the same system content three times.
> 
> Well, twice.  There was never a world where I was going to buy the Jedi book.   But the outer rim scum or alliance troop games were tempting options.



I can appreciate that, but I have to say that I really like the different lenses the different games provide. A game with Bounty Hunters, Colonists, Explorers, Hired Guns, Smugglers, and Technicians feels a whole lot different from one with Aces, Commanders, Diplomats, Engineers, Soldiers, and Spies. Plus, the books are already frickin' massive (448 pages), so it's not like there is any room in any of them to expand them with more stuff to cover other campaign styles – unless you move away from the campaign-specific careers and use bland ones instead, or do a New World Of Darkness thing where you have a core book and then add-ons for different campaign types (which means you need to buy two books to get anywhere).


----------



## Urriak Uruk (Oct 16, 2021)

I was very skeptical about Edge, which couldn't even put up its own website... but now it's here, and it is _slick!_





__





						Edge Studio
					

Welcome to Edge Studio, strangers...




					edge-studio.net
				




Now this studio has a lot on its plate... Midnight RPG, Twilight Imperium (Genesys) RPG, Legend of the Five Rings (and a 5E version), and now Star Wars? It's a lot of stuff to juggle!


----------



## Mortus (Oct 16, 2021)

Some of the last books were compilations of stuff from the many published books. I hope we get a Force Powers book and Specialization Tree book.


----------



## Stone Dog (Oct 16, 2021)

Staffan said:


> (which means you need to buy two books to get anywhere).



I am absolutely fine buying a rule book and a setting book.   It is buying the same content multiple times that irritates me.  And NWOD is only the most recent example.  D&D has been making a rulebook set and specific setting books for ever.  Imagine if you had to buy a PHB every time you picked up a new setting book?

However, I realize that the Genesys core book already has the framework for that.   So each of the setting books can have all the things that make that setting feel different and special, but the nuts and bolts are already centralized.  

In the end though, it doesn't really matter.    Just typing out loud.   I don't think I'm target market anymore.


----------



## darjr (Oct 16, 2021)

I like the idea of books with focus/lenses on the different era's or styles. But completely different core books? I didn't like that. Subtle differences, while I normally just ignore, would be tripping us up all to often.


----------



## Vicente (Oct 16, 2021)

Probably a 5e compatible version like they are doing with L5R.


----------



## darjr (Oct 16, 2021)

Vicente said:


> Probably a 5e compatible version like they are doing with L5R.



That would be cool! That would fit rather nicely with some stuff I got planned!


----------



## ProfessorDetective (Oct 16, 2021)

So, are they bringing SW in line with the rest of the Genesys books? I'm fairly certain SW was basically the dry run for the system and has its own early iteration quirks. 

Also, is L5R running on Genesys or its own thing?


----------



## sevenbastard (Oct 16, 2021)

I got a bad feeling about this.......

(Well actually I'm indifferent but when in Rome)


----------



## TarionzCousin (Oct 16, 2021)

sevenbastard said:


> I got a bad feeling about this.......
> 
> (Well actually I'm indifferent but when in Rome)



Do you want me to tell you the odds...?


----------



## darjr (Oct 16, 2021)

TarionzCousin said:


> Do you want me to tell you the odds...?



Never tell me the odds.


----------



## Parmandur (Oct 16, 2021)

Vicente said:


> Probably a 5e compatible version like they are doing with L5R.



Not gonna lie, that would be pretty great.

Just as long as they can produce something less...bloated...than Edge of the Empire, I'd be interested.


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Oct 16, 2021)

I have an odd request: I'd like Edge to sneak in an_ in-world_ affirmation of the existance of multiple Star Wars timelines. In a similar way that the Marvel Multiverse and DC Multiverse contain multiple timelines, which can actually be visited. And how the Kelvin Timeline is known (in-world) to exist alongside the Prime Timeline of Star Trek.

So that somebody (Yoda or a Whill) is actually aware of the Legends Universe(s). So that it's a Star Wars _Multiverse_.

And give all the timelines (i.e. the Story Group Universe and Legends Universes) some sort of official _in-world_ moniker. Including the many, many timelines identified in the excellent "Star Wars Timeline Gold" document.

See the Transformers Wiki for how Vortex Prime devised a system for naming the many "universal streams" (timelines) from an in-world perspective...including the Star Wars Universe! Universal stream - Transformers Wiki

Likewise, introduce a character (perhaps a Whill) who can play that role, as a sort of gatekeeper or sage of the multiple timelines, from an in-world perspective. Someone like the barkeep of the World Serpent Inn (in D&D terms).

And also, introduce the _Megaverse_ concept. The Star Wars Megaverse includes the Star Wars Multiverse, plus those "non-Star Wars" universes which have officially crossed over with Star Wars, such as Indiana Jones, Muppets, Sesame Street, E.T., Mickey Mouse/Disney Infinity, Sam & Max, Clerks, Tony Hawk's Pro Skater, Willow, SoulCalibur, Night at the Museum, A.N.T. Farm, Angry Birds, Phineas and Ferb, Club Penguin, The Sims, Firefly, Aliens, Star Trek, and others. See:









						Star Wars
					

For detailed information about this series, see: Wookieepedia Star Wars is a franchise created by George Lucas for Lucas Film. Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope (May 25th, 1977) Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back (May 21st, 1980) Star Wars Episode VI: Return Of The Jedi (May 25th, 1983)...




					fictionalcrossover.fandom.com
				











						Crossover characters
					






					starwars.fandom.com
				




The Whills are aware of Capt. Kirk, Spock, and Starfleet: Spock

Even D&D and all the d20 Modern campaign models officially crossed over with the Star Wars Universe in a little-known adventure seed found within the "Project Javelin" free d20M campaign model published by WotC. So the D&D Multiverse touches the Star Wars Megaverse (and vice versa: the D&D Megaverse includes the Star Wars Multiverse).

***
And here's how to publish it: in a _*Star Wars Infinities* _or _*Star Wars: Tales* _RPG sourcebook!

It'd be like Star Wars' version of the_ Alternity: Tangents_ sourcebook, Dragonlance _River of Time _sourcebook, or d20 Modern _Dimension X c_ampaign model.


----------



## Urriak Uruk (Oct 16, 2021)

Dungeonosophy said:


> I have an odd request: I'd like Edge to sneak in an_ in-world_ affirmation of the existance of multiple Star Wars timelines. In a similar way that the Marvel Multiverse and DC Multiverse contain multiple timelines, which can actually be visited. And how the Kelvin Timeline is known (in-world) to exist alongside the Prime Timeline of Star Trek.




Disney is pretty strict on its IP, and pretty firm on the "singular Star Wars timeline," so I'm pretty sure they'd veto this if Edge presented it.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Oct 16, 2021)

Vicente said:


> Probably a 5e compatible version like they are doing with L5R.



Actually, I find the news that there will be a 5e version of L5R more compelling than the headline. I’m not a fan of the propriety dice used in the current game, but still find the setting interesting enough.


----------



## Von Ether (Oct 16, 2021)

Maybe I'm a cynic, but I get the vibe there's  going to be two SW RPGs. Reprints of the FFG material to hold fans over until EDGE decides whether or not to make a completely new game.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 16, 2021)

As a fan of the FFG games I'm not really liking what I'm seeing from Edge so far. I'll wait until I hear more, but I'm not seeing much to indicate a commitment to the games I love.

Happy to see the reprints. Not really liking the tenor of their discussion around either Star Wars or L5R.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Oct 16, 2021)

Urriak Uruk said:


> Now this studio has a lot on its plate... Midnight RPG, Twilight Imperium (Genesys) RPG, Legend of the Five Rings (and a 5E version), and now Star Wars? It's a lot of stuff to juggle!



I just looked at their website within the last few days wondering if there were any updates on the Midnight CS.  When I saw it was still nothing more than a place holder page I gave up hope that it would ever come out.  Looks like I was wrong.  Im assuming we'll get an update on that as well soon.


----------



## Stormonu (Oct 16, 2021)

Man, FFG is just getting disassembled left and right.  Not sure how I feel about it being taken apart like this, but it seems strange Asmodee is moving all this stuff around like it's been doing.


----------



## Aldarc (Oct 16, 2021)

One could almost set their clock by the intervals between Star Wars getting a new TTRPG.


----------



## Staffan (Oct 16, 2021)

Stone Dog said:


> I am absolutely fine buying a rule book and a setting book.   It is buying the same content multiple times that irritates me.  And NWOD is only the most recent example.  D&D has been making a rulebook set and specific setting books for ever.  Imagine if you had to buy a PHB every time you picked up a new setting book?



If it was a PHB custom-modified to work better with that setting, with a different set of classes and written to use that setting's assumptions? Yes, I'd like that.

Looking over the Age of Rebellion core book, I'd estimate that the amount of repeated material from Edge of the Empire is about 50%. I would estimate that the amount of repeated material in Force & Destiny is smaller, because of its greater focus on Force-relevant stuff. So you could either have:

1. A core book that's about half the size, and not enough to play the game on its own (or about 2/3 the size to include bland careers and such), which then gets supplemented by campaign style books that are also about half the size. Because of economies of scale, a book of about half the size probably costs about 3/4 of the price. This would also necessitate using two books most of the time at the table.

2. A default of one campaign style, and reducing the others to add-ons to that. So you'd have either Edge or Age as the core book, and if you wanted to play the other you'd need the campaign style sourcebook which, again, would be about half the size and 3/4 the price. And again, if you wanted to run the other campaign style, you'd need to keep referencing two books.

Plus, if you either had a merged game or Edge + addons, we wouldn't have gotten Operation: Shadowpoint, aka the best damn adventure ever.



darjr said:


> I like the idea of books with focus/lenses on the different era's or styles. But completely different core books? I didn't like that. Subtle differences, while I normally just ignore, would be tripping us up all to often.



I don't think there are any subtle differences between the different games. The skill lists have slight differences, they come with different careers and specializations (and to some degree talents, to support those), and different lists of gear, vehicles, opposition, and such. The main things that are different are the campaign-specific rules: Obligation, Duty, and Morality work a lot differently, but that's not a subtle difference that will trip you up. A TIE/ln starfighter will have the same stats in either game, it's just that in Age you also have stats for TIE interceptors, TIE defenders, and TIE bombers.

The one place where the "runtime" rules work differently is when using the Force. In Edge and Age, white pips on a Force die generate Force points (which you then use to activate and enhance force powers), and black ones don't. But in Force & Destiny, characters have the option to call upon the dark side and get Force points for the black pips instead, but this pushes them toward the dark side.




Dungeonosophy said:


> I have an odd request: I'd like Edge to sneak in an_ in-world_ affirmation of the existance of multiple Star Wars timelines. In a similar way that the Marvel Multiverse and DC Multiverse contain multiple timelines, which can actually be visited. And how the Kelvin Timeline is known (in-world) to exist alongside the Prime Timeline of Star Trek.



This is a really cool concept, but if they were to push the concept of different timelines the RPG would not be the place to introduce it.



Von Ether said:


> Maybe I'm a cynic, but I get the vibe there's  going to be two SW RPGs. Reprints of the FFG material to hold fans over until EDGE decides whether or not to make a completely new game.



That's the vibe I'm getting from the press release as well. Could be a whole new game, or could be a second edition (either of all three game lines, or a merged version).


----------



## stadi (Oct 16, 2021)

It is indeed news to me, that this will be a new edition. I might be even getting it if it looks right. I do prefer adventures and big campaigns to setting / source books, so I hope we'll be getting those with the new edition. The FFG version did not have a lot of adventured and no "big" campaigns.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Oct 16, 2021)

If I want, there is a Star Wars multiverse with parallalel timelines in my tabletop game, and among other reasons, to avoid players could foresee what is going to happen in the future. 

If there is a new Rokugan d20 then a new Star Wars d20 is possible, but I doubt this as system of the main line.


----------



## TwiceBorn2 (Oct 16, 2021)

R_J_K75 said:


> I just looked at their website within the last few days wondering if there were any updates on the Midnight CS.  When I saw it was still nothing more than a place holder page I gave up hope that it would ever come out.  Looks like I was wrong.  Im assuming we'll get an update on that as well soon.




A recent post on the Edge Facebook page stated that the release of Midnight had been postponed until summer 2022 due to all the global shipping woes. They have provided semi-regular updates and interior page/art samples.


----------



## Jacob Lewis (Oct 16, 2021)

I've reached a point where I am just done with buying the next new version of the old thing. I have a complete collection of the current system, which I love and happy to continue using. So unless this new version is completely compatible (and not require conversion or interpretation to utilize), I'm fine if they go ahead without me. No thanks.

Also, I have ZERO interest in another d20/5e version of Star Wars. Or whatever revised edition of 5e D&D is coming, for that matter. I have Starfinder to scratch that particular itch.


----------



## Von Ether (Oct 16, 2021)

Jacob Lewis said:


> I've reached a point where I am just done with buying the next new version of the old thing. I have a complete collection of the current system, which I love and happy to continue using. So unless this new version is completely compatible (and not require conversion or interpretation to utilize), I'm fine if they go ahead without me. No thanks.
> 
> Also, I have ZERO interest in another d20/5e version of Star Wars. Or whatever revised edition of 5e D&D is coming, for that matter. I have Starfinder to scratch that particular itch.
> 
> View attachment 145324



And there's already Esper Genesis for 5e fans. 









						Esper Genesis Core Bundle [BUNDLE] - Alligator Alley Entertainment | Esper Genesis | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Esper Genesis Core Bundle [BUNDLE] -  Brace Yourself for High Adventure in Hyperspace! Galaxies at war, high-tech gadgets and weapons, robots, aliens, starfi




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Von Ether (Oct 16, 2021)

Stormonu said:


> Man, FFG is just getting disassembled left and right.  Not sure how I feel about it being taken apart like this, but it seems strange Asmodee is moving all this stuff around like it's been doing.



My guess is since EDGE is based in France, they are trying run their RPG arm as cheaply as possible (In France, you get a big discount on art which one of the biggest expenses and one of the biggest draws for RPG books.)


----------



## Jmarso (Oct 16, 2021)

Anyone play the old Wizards version of SW that was rooted in third edition DnD? I still have buckets of minis and just about all the sourcebooks from that, even though I haven't played it in years. I thought it was a pretty decent system, using all manner of stuff from the EU. I remember being pretty disappointed when they lost the license.


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 17, 2021)

Jmarso said:


> Anyone play the old Wizards version of SW that was rooted in third edition DnD? I still have buckets of minis and just about all the sourcebooks from that, even though I haven't played it in years. I thought it was a pretty decent system, using all manner of stuff from the EU. I remember being pretty disappointed when they lost the license.



I literally did a little jig when I found out Wizards opted not to renew SW... I have read the core, had tried to run the d20 version (2 editions prior) and my players, fresh off of the Traveller T20 playtest,  said "F*** THIS!"... I read revised, and stopped there. I eventually read a borrowed copy of Saga Ed, and was still unimpressed... except that it looked very much like a good prototype for a new version of D&D...


----------



## Stormonu (Oct 17, 2021)

Jmarso said:


> Anyone play the old Wizards version of SW that was rooted in third edition DnD? I still have buckets of minis and just about all the sourcebooks from that, even though I haven't played it in years. I thought it was a pretty decent system, using all manner of stuff from the EU. I remember being pretty disappointed when they lost the license.



I absolutely loathe that version myself, though I came from playing Star Wars via the WEG version, which I still think is the superior version out of them all.

Did you ever dip into the SAGA version?  I found that one to be actually better than the d20 version.


----------



## MGibster (Oct 17, 2021)

WEG's version of Star Wars is still my favorite.  :-(


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 17, 2021)

Whatever they do, the core writers who jumped from publisher to publisher within the US are unlikely to make the jump to Europe. Bill Slavischek (Sp?)  comes to mind...


----------



## TrippyHippy (Oct 17, 2021)

My understanding is that there is going to be a new chain of Star Wars movies, unconnected to the Skywalker saga, coming in the near future. So, it will be interesting if that ends up creating a direction for new Star Wars games.

I must admit, I’m only a passive observer. I do have the WEG 30th Anniversary slipcase, which I have for nostalgia as much as anything, but I play Traveller by preference. That said, Star Wars will always have brand identity as an advantage in the hobby.

I could see a 5e version of the game coming, only in as much as the indications recently seem to be that D&D5e and related games has such a big share of the market these days. This _could_ mean that the 5e market is bigger than the rest put together although I don’t have any hard data to back this up, I’ll quickly say. However, this could mean that any licensed game could potentially be giving up the greater share of its potential market if it _doesn’t _produce a 5e option at least.


----------



## Bolongo (Oct 17, 2021)

ProfessorDetective said:


> Also, is L5R running on Genesys or its own thing?



L5R has its own rules engine. Using its own special dice (not nearly as complicated as the SW/Genesys ones).


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 17, 2021)

Bolongo said:


> L5R has its own rules engine. Using its own special dice (not nearly as complicated as the SW/Genesys ones).



Specifically, only 2 kinds of dice: a d6 based "ring" (attribute) die, and a d12 based skill die.  Roll (ring)dRing + (skill)dSkill, keeping (ring) dice. Some faces trigger stress, but all stress faces also have a beneficial symbol.

I honestly like it better than the Star Wars one, and I do like the Star Wars one. I have, however, burned out on the SW _setting_. Just ran way too much of it.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Oct 17, 2021)

Bolongo said:


> L5R has its own rules engine. Using its own special dice (not nearly as complicated as the SW/Genesys ones).



They are also planning to make an alternative Lot5R game based on D&D5e mechanics, to run alongside the special dice version already in print.

Adventures in Rokugan: Legend of the Five Rings comes to D&D's 5e


----------



## Bolongo (Oct 17, 2021)

TrippyHippy said:


> They are also planning to make an alternative Lot5R game based on D&D5e mechanics, to run alongside the special dice version already in print.
> 
> Adventures in Rokugan: Legend of the Five Rings comes to D&D's 5e



Ugh. Yeah, Oriental Adventures all over again...


----------



## TrippyHippy (Oct 17, 2021)

Bolongo said:


> Ugh. Yeah, Oriental Adventures all over again...



The original Oriental Adventures was set in Kara-Tur, of course.


----------



## Bolongo (Oct 17, 2021)

TrippyHippy said:


> The original Oriental Adventures was set in Kara-Tur, of course.



Given the context of this discussion, I thought it obvious I was referring to the 3e OA.


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 17, 2021)

TrippyHippy said:


> They are also planning to make an alternative Lot5R game based on D&D5e mechanics, to run alongside the special dice version already in print.
> 
> Adventures in Rokugan: Legend of the Five Rings comes to D&D's 5e



That was bad for L5R the last time... Wasn't great for fans of Kara-Tur, either.


----------



## Jmarso (Oct 17, 2021)

Stormonu said:


> I absolutely loathe that version myself, though I came from playing Star Wars via the WEG version, which I still think is the superior version out of them all.
> 
> Did you ever dip into the SAGA version?  I found that one to be actually better than the d20 version.



No, never did. I've only played the Wizards one. I know there's a ton of love out there still for the original WEG version.


----------



## Justice and Rule (Oct 17, 2021)

Jmarso said:


> Anyone play the old Wizards version of SW that was rooted in third edition DnD? I still have buckets of minis and just about all the sourcebooks from that, even though I haven't played it in years. I thought it was a pretty decent system, using all manner of stuff from the EU. I remember being pretty disappointed when they lost the license.




It was the first RPG that I ran consistently. It was jank as all heck, too, even with the RCR. I still have fun memories of it, but that system just was not well-considered for the source material; it was very much reskinning D&D onto Star Wars, rather than creating a system _for _Star Wars.



aramis erak said:


> I literally did a little jig when I found out Wizards opted not to renew SW... I have read the core, had tried to run the d20 version (2 editions prior) and my players, fresh off of the Traveller T20 playtest,  said "F*** THIS!"... I read revised, and stopped there. I eventually read a borrowed copy of Saga Ed, and was still unimpressed... except that it looked very much like a good prototype for a new version of D&D...




Saga Edition has some interesting concepts and even some of the more controversial mechanics (Like Force and Maneuver Cards) are honestly interesting in their own way. But yeah, it definitely wasn't for me.



aramis erak said:


> Specifically, only 2 kinds of dice: a d6 based "ring" (attribute) die, and a d12 based skill die.  Roll (ring)dRing + (skill)dSkill, keeping (ring) dice. Some faces trigger stress, but all stress faces also have a beneficial symbol.
> 
> I honestly like it better than the Star Wars one, and I do like the Star Wars one. I have, however, burned out on the SW _setting_. Just ran way too much of it.




It's a very interesting distillation, moving the complexity away from bunches of different results to the interaction between the rings and powers. Less dice, but a whole bunch of mechanical complexity that... well, I like it, but I wish the book maybe explained stuff like stances much earlier in the book rather than 7 chapters in. But the way Strife is used in that system is very, very interesting.


----------



## Lord_Blacksteel (Oct 17, 2021)

I think a 5E Star Wars adaptation is unlikely as it would have to go back to Lucasfilm for approval alongside whatever new activity they undertake for the existing line. 

Plus if the prior d20 Star Wars line wasn't profitable enough at WOTCs scale, I'm not sure a new one, even with the popularity of 5E, could work for the new studio. 

L5R is an in-house brand now so they can do what they want with it at no additional outside hassle-factor.


----------



## Bolongo (Oct 17, 2021)

Yeah, if they wanted to do something else for 5e, the easiest thing would be to revisit FFGs other old d20 settings.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Oct 17, 2021)

aramis erak said:


> That was bad for L5R the last time... Wasn't great for fans of Kara-Tur, either.



Well, it is happening now. Moreover, it is happening concurrently with the publication of the current version so I don’t see what the consternation is about really. It isn’t Oriental Adventures and it isn’t Kara-Tur.



> I think a 5E Star Wars adaptation is unlikely as it would have to go back to Lucasfilm for approval alongside whatever new activity they undertake for the existing line.
> 
> Plus if the prior d20 Star Wars line wasn't profitable enough at WOTCs scale, I'm not sure a new one, even with the popularity of 5E, could work for the new studio.




What happens with Star Wars may be conjecture, but there might not be any particular stipulation that indicates which system to use. It may not be a complication - other branded IPs are making use of it, and it could be a new trend we are seeing. 

The profitability angle presupposes that the current version of the rules is any more profitable than a d20 version, or that in fact d20 Star Wars wasn’t profitable enough. D&D will always be more profitable, but D20 Star Wars may have sold more than the FFG version for all we know. Notably, GW felt that their W40KRPG line wasn’t profitable enough for them, but FFG took on that license with relish. It may just be the case that the same is true of their Star Wars line.


----------



## dracomilan (Oct 17, 2021)

I see there is a Genesys Dice iOS app for free… is that fully compatible with the StarWars dice?


----------



## Bolongo (Oct 17, 2021)

dracomilan said:


> I see there is a Genesys Dice iOS app for free… is that fully compatible with the StarWars dice?



If you know how to translate the symbols, sure.


----------



## Staffan (Oct 17, 2021)

dracomilan said:


> I see there is a Genesys Dice iOS app for free… is that fully compatible with the StarWars dice?



It doesn't have the Force dice, but otherwise yes, assuming you can figure out what dice/symbols correspond to one another across the games (which isn't rocket surgery).


----------



## darjr (Oct 17, 2021)

I thought there was a Star Wars dice app too?


----------



## Wardook (Oct 17, 2021)

Guessing they plan to release a 5e version eventually, like they are with L5R, and develop them parallel like they are with L5R? Might be rather complicated considering the licensing, but they would be stupid not to, if they like money. Take the most popular IP and marry it with the most popular RPG system in existence. Sounds like win, win to me, but I know nothing about the license agreement. 

Here's hoping they decide to set it post RoTJ to take advantage of Mando popularity.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 17, 2021)

Well, good for them I suppose.  

Ive still got SWSE abd my one 5e hacks for my group.


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 17, 2021)

TrippyHippy said:


> Well, it is happening now. Moreover, it is happening concurrently with the publication of the current version so I don’t see what the consternation is about really. It isn’t Oriental Adventures and it isn’t Kara-Tur.



I've yet to see decent work done in dual-game books for any pair of lines. It's always been substandard for both, even when it was D&D/AD&D or CT/MT.


----------



## Parmandur (Oct 17, 2021)

aramis erak said:


> I've yet to see decent work done in dual-game books for any pair of lines. It's always been substandard for both, even when it was D&D/AD&D or CT/MT.



I heard good stuff about the One Ring/ 5E stuff


----------



## Staffan (Oct 17, 2021)

darjr said:


> I thought there was a Star Wars dice app too?



There is, but that one isn't free. Probably because of the Lucasfilm license fee.


----------



## Argyle King (Oct 17, 2021)

At first, I was bothered about some of the content being repeated.

However, as time went on, I found that having some of the basic info repeated was actually very helpful in terms of sharing books with a group. For simple rules questions, anyone could pick up any of the books and get an answer. 

At the same time, each book contained unique information. 

With the prices of the books being reasonable, I found that they were the best of both worlds: shared common information for basic questions while also having unique information directly relevant to whatever I was playing at the time.


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 17, 2021)

Staffan said:


> There is, but that one isn't free. Probably because of the Lucasfilm license fee.



L5R one wasn't free, either, at first. It appears to be now...


----------



## darjr (Oct 18, 2021)

Argyle King said:


> At first, I was bothered about some of the content being repeated.
> 
> However, as time went on, I found that having some of the basic info repeated was actually very helpful in terms of sharing books with a group. For simple rules questions, anyone could pick up any of the books and get an answer.




huh? This is a good point.


----------



## Micah Sweet (Oct 18, 2021)

I dont understand why this is news.  I clearly remember hearing last year about Edge taking over the Star Wars RPG.  This reissue of the press release seems like a way to cover the fact that they haven't made any significant progress since then.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Oct 18, 2021)

aramis erak said:


> I've yet to see decent work done in dual-game books for any pair of lines. It's always been substandard for both, even when it was D&D/AD&D or CT/MT.



Yep, The One Ring and Adventures in Middle Earth (for 5e) were both really strong lines.


----------



## Staffan (Oct 18, 2021)

Micah Sweet said:


> I dont understand why this is news.  I clearly remember hearing last year about Edge taking over the Star Wars RPG.  This reissue of the press release seems like a way to cover the fact that they haven't made any significant progress since then.



As I recall, the press release last year was "We've moved all the RPG stuff out from Fantasy Flight Games into Edge Studios", but didn't say anything about future plans – and since all three Star Wars lines were sort of complete (core book, one splat per career) and they had started to publish the type of compilation books you normally do late in a game's life cycle, the future of the games was uncertain. This press release confirms that there's more coming, though it's still a bit hazy whether it's just more product for the previous games, a new edition of the same game, or a completely new game.


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 18, 2021)

TrippyHippy said:


> Yep, The One Ring and Adventures in Middle Earth (for 5e) were both really strong lines.



The AIME players book sucked more than a shop-vac.
Writing and layout were sub-par by C7 standards.
No one in my local area seems to be running it... or, at least, not admitting it.
... and the last copy at my FLGS seems to have left the shelf in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## stadi (Oct 18, 2021)

aramis erak said:


> The AIME players book sucked more than a shop-vac.
> Writing and layout were sub-par by C7 standards.
> No one in my local area seems to be running it... or, at least, not admitting it.
> ... and the last copy at my FLGS seems to have left the shelf in the last 2 weeks.



I liked Adventures in Middle-earth a lot. The artwork was great, and although there are better layouts out there, it was totally fine (I am very critical regarding layout, there are cases where a product is a no-go for me if the layout is not professional / nice enough). I am sad I did not buy them in print when they were still available. I can't stand the artwork in The One Ring 2E, so I assume AIME 2E will look similar.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Oct 18, 2021)

aramis erak said:


> The AIME players book sucked more than a shop-vac.
> Writing and layout were sub-par by C7 standards.
> No one in my local area seems to be running it... or, at least, not admitting it.
> ... and the last copy at my FLGS seems to have left the shelf in the last 2 weeks.



Well, if that is what you think, then I think your views can be discounted on other matters here too.

The AiME line is currently out of print. Try buying a copy online these days, and you can get an impression of how much people think it is worth.


----------



## Parmandur (Oct 18, 2021)

TrippyHippy said:


> Well, if that is what you think, then I think your views can be discounted on other matters here too.
> 
> The AiME line is currently out of print. Try buying a copy online these days, and you can get an impression of how much people think it is worth.



and it is worth noting that it went out of print due to a change in license holders, not commercial issues.


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 18, 2021)

TrippyHippy said:


> Well, if that is what you think, then I think your views can be discounted on other matters here too.
> 
> The AiME line is currently out of print. Try buying a copy online these days, and you can get an impression of how much people think it is worth.



3 AIME LMB's and 2 PB's sat unsold for > 2 years at my FLGS. I've seen some on shelves in other game stores, too... So it wasn't moving all that well in Oregon. No one I have met in Oregon admits to liking it.


----------



## Wardook (Oct 18, 2021)

I don't live in OR, but I did buy both lines, pretty much every book. My D&D group enjoyed AiME, but that group dissolved during COVID. Looking forward to 2e of both. Backed One Ring, so I have the PDFs. Will probably do the same with AiME 2e.

I have a pretty huge collection of FFG SW books and will support a new version also most likely. I have supported every SW RPG so far at least, lol. 

You should probably buy those unused copies of AiME. You could make a great profit. They are going for 200+ on Amazon


----------



## TrippyHippy (Oct 19, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## ART! (Oct 19, 2021)

The most interesting sentence in that article to me is "We want to follow in the footsteps of FFG’s fantastic work over the years, while bringing our own vision of what a _Star Wars_ RPG should be.”

?!?!

Does this mean basically the same system but with a different publishing approach, a modified system, a new system...?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 19, 2021)

TrippyHippy said:


> There is no accounting for taste, especially in Oregon.
> 
> However, if you are saying anything negative about Adventures in Middle Earth - which I regard as the *best* of all the third party 5E lines - or The One Ring (which I too am looking forward to Fria Ligen’s 2nd edition of) then you are saying more about yourself than anything else.



*Mod Note:*

Making it personal makes it problematic for the moderation staff.  Fewer digs at others would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Justice and Rule (Oct 19, 2021)

ART! said:


> The most interesting sentence in that article to me is "We want to follow in the footsteps of FFG’s fantastic work over the years, while bringing our own vision of what a _Star Wars_ RPG should be.”
> 
> ?!?!
> 
> Does this mean basically the same system but with a different publishing approach, a modified system, a new system...?




So there was a post on this in one of the FFG Star Wars Groups on Facebook. I'll repost with all personal information taken out:





So even if it would be weird to fake this sort of thing, I cannot actually confirm that this email exists. But if true, I would wager the whole "bring what we think a Star Wars RPG would be" is just them saying they want to leave a personal mark on things.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Oct 19, 2021)

TrippyHippy said:


> Actually, I find the news that there will be a 5e version of L5R more compelling than the headline. I’m not a fan of the propriety dice used in the current game, but still find the setting interesting enough.



I am familiar with the Honor and Glory mechanics on L5R, but not Propriety.  Certainly it sounds like a stat that would fit right into the world of Rokugan.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 20, 2021)

It could be interesting if they took it a a slightly different direction and made another core rulebook.

I know they have Edge of the Empire,  Age of Rebellion, and Force and Destiny thus far as product lines.

What they do NOT have but started is a Force Awakens/Rise of Skywalker era core rulebook.  They created a Starter/Beginner Box, but never went further than that (of which I know).  That creates an era ripe for them to harvest which really hasn't been touched (most of the other RPG has been with the OT era, with F&D being able to be applied to the Prequel era if one wants).

That might be a direction I'd take if I were them that would leave the existing core books as they are, but allow for further expansion in a direction which could go forward with unlimited possibilities.


----------



## beta-ray (Oct 20, 2021)

ART! said:


> The most interesting sentence in that article to me is "We want to follow in the footsteps of FFG’s fantastic work over the years, while bringing our own vision of what a _Star Wars_ RPG should be.”
> 
> ?!?!
> 
> Does this mean basically the same system but with a different publishing approach, a modified system, a new system...?



It really is a bit confusing. Later in the article:


> “_*St*_*ar Wars *has always been one of my favorite settings, ever since I was a kid,” Sam [Gregor-Stewart] said. “I loved my time working on the game lines _Edge of the Empire_, _Age of Rebellion_, and _Force and Destiny_. Now, with *Edge*, I’m really thrilled to have a chance to try something new! I hope we can create something fresh for our fans, while at the same time creating something that is going to awaken the same passion for _*Star Wars™*_ in a new generation that I felt growing up.”




I mean if that email is correct then I guess it is maybe just a new format? Not sure what fresh means if it is sticking to the previous ruleset. I wasn't sold on a reading of the rules (never played it), and disliked how the core games were separated. Maybe if it were reformatted though I might look at it again (I really don't like the dice though).

Hope it gets cleared up soon enough.


----------



## bedir than (Oct 20, 2021)

Micah Sweet said:


> I dont understand why this is news.  I clearly remember hearing last year about Edge taking over the Star Wars RPG.  This reissue of the press release seems like a way to cover the fact that they haven't made any significant progress since then.



The global pandemic muted the news of the original release and maybe the project was delayed due to a global pandemic and then maybe they figured out how to reawaken the project during a global pandemic


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Oct 20, 2021)

Von Ether said:


> (In France, you get a big discount on art which one of the biggest expenses and one of the biggest draws for RPG books.)



This is interesting - could you expand on it? Is it just that France has a big pool of talented artists willing to work for cheap, or do you get a tax break for paying for art (I could totally believe this of France) or something?


----------



## ART! (Oct 20, 2021)

beta-ray said:


> I wasn't sold on a reading of the rules (never played it), and disliked how the core games were separated. Maybe if it were reformatted though I might look at it again (I really don't like the dice though).



Personally, I feel like the system is a great idea that's only half-executed. There's this great dynamic, numberless, narrative dice mechanic...aaaand then everything else is like old-school skills lists, talent trees, and equipment with armor points or whatever. I say go all-in and use the icons and dice types for _everything_: no numbers, just icons and dice types that affect what happens and how.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 20, 2021)

Ruin Explorer said:


> This is interesting - could you expand on it? Is it just that France has a big pool of talented artists willing to work for cheap, or do you get a tax break for paying for art (I could totally believe this of France) or something?




I think it's the pool of artists. There is a tax break for art, but it's for publicly displayed art from living artists. I don't think it would apply to commissioned artwork placed inside books that are made for sale.


----------



## Justice and Rule (Oct 20, 2021)

ART! said:


> Personally, I feel like the system is a great idea that's only half-executed. There's this great dynamic, numberless, narrative dice mechanic...aaaand then everything else is like old-school skills lists, talent trees, and equipment with armor points or whatever. I say go all-in and use the icons and dice types for _everything_: no numbers, just icons and dice types that affect what happens and how.



I'd be interested in seeing how that would work.

Though I have to give credit to some of trees, because while not all are good, some of them do some A+ theming. The one that was pointed out to me was the the Juyo Berserker tree. At the top of it, the path splits off, where you can take the easier, dark-side version of Juyo, while taking the longer way around negates the conflict you normally gain, creating the perfected form (Vaapad) that Mace Windu created.


----------



## Staffan (Oct 20, 2021)

ART! said:


> Personally, I feel like the system is a great idea that's only half-executed. There's this great dynamic, numberless, narrative dice mechanic...aaaand then everything else is like old-school skills lists, talent trees, and equipment with armor points or whatever. I say go all-in and use the icons and dice types for _everything_: no numbers, just icons and dice types that affect what happens and how.



Eh, I like the system's general crunchiness level. I do have one major quibble with the system and a few minor ones. Among the minor ones is having fixed-ish weapon damage, which means you never get a glancing blow with a blaster. You either miss, or hit for a pretty big amount.

The major problem I have is that the vehicle rules are, um, bad. And in a Star Wars game, that's a pretty big problem. Most of that probably stems from the decision to have all vehicles fit into a 2-10 size scale where 2 is a speeder bike and 10 is the Death Star (1 is regular humanoids). This means that the lower end of the scale, which is where PC-relevant things usually happen, things get really crowded and there's not really enough differentiation (speeders at silhouette 2, fighters at 3, walkers and light transports like the Millenium Falcon at 4). Among other things, it means that all small-ship weaponry (except missiles) are limited to Close range, which is the equivalent of melee for vehicles. Another thing is that chases really don't work with the regular combat system, although there's a sidebar about how to tweak it to work for chases.  Also, shields don't work the way you'd expect shields to work (they reduce the chance of getting hit instead of taking the damage that would otherwise harm the hull).


----------



## Justice and Rule (Oct 20, 2021)

Staffan said:


> Eh, I like the system's general crunchiness level. I do have one major quibble with the system and a few minor ones. Among the minor ones is having fixed-ish weapon damage, which means you never get a glancing blow with a blaster. You either miss, or hit for a pretty big amount.
> 
> The major problem I have is that the vehicle rules are, um, bad. And in a Star Wars game, that's a pretty big problem. Most of that probably stems from the decision to have all vehicles fit into a 2-10 size scale where 2 is a speeder bike and 10 is the Death Star (1 is regular humanoids). This means that the lower end of the scale, which is where PC-relevant things usually happen, things get really crowded and there's not really enough differentiation (speeders at silhouette 2, fighters at 3, walkers and light transports like the Millenium Falcon at 4). Among other things, it means that all small-ship weaponry (except missiles) are limited to Close range, which is the equivalent of melee for vehicles. Another thing is that chases really don't work with the regular combat system, although there's a sidebar about how to tweak it to work for chases.  Also, shields don't work the way you'd expect shields to work (they reduce the chance of getting hit instead of taking the damage that would otherwise harm the hull).




I find that the ground stuff works alright enough, though most ground stuff I've run are chases and the like.

Space, though... it's weird. Like, you'd think space would be a great time to do the whole "all distances are relative to the players", but I've found that a grid map just saves so much time compared to any other combat. The fix the Order 66 Podcast made using the Genesys rules for combat are definitely an improvement, but I've found just outright conceding a map of some sort is a massive help to balancing things like speed, range, and other things.


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Oct 20, 2021)

Feel like it's worth mentioning that Scum and Villainy does Star Wars really well--better, imo, than most of the licensed games. Only takes a couple of tweaks to make the Mystic playbook work as a force user. And if you already have or can get your hands on WEG or FFG sourcebooks you'll have all the specific background material you want.


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Oct 20, 2021)

A new Star Wars tabletop role-playing game is on the way from an experienced team
					

Asmodee’s Edge Studio gets the nod from Disney and Lucasfilm




					www.polygon.com
				




This article really suggest it's a new game.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 20, 2021)

I really like FFG Star Wars, but I feel it would have been vastly improved by keeping player side dice and having target numbers like FFG L5R. As a GM I find target numbers much easier to reason about.


----------



## payn (Oct 20, 2021)

ART! said:


> Personally, I feel like the system is a great idea that's only half-executed. There's this great dynamic, numberless, narrative dice mechanic...aaaand then everything else is like old-school skills lists, talent trees, and equipment with armor points or whatever. I say go all-in and use the icons and dice types for _everything_: no numbers, just icons and dice types that affect what happens and how.



Ugh, I like the Genesys enough, but the symbols are just a constant punch in the face that reminds you are playing a game. I know this is on me, but I just dont like that constant reminder. I read in the books something like;
"add up all & and then subtract any # to determine results..."
It just feels very board gamey and I just dont want that in my RPG. Even if I do enjoy the narration dice aspect.


----------



## Justice and Rule (Oct 21, 2021)

TheAlkaizer said:


> A new Star Wars tabletop role-playing game is on the way from an experienced team
> 
> 
> Asmodee’s Edge Studio gets the nod from Disney and Lucasfilm
> ...




lmfao @ Edge's PR.



The devs were too flowery with their language, the news sites are making logical conclusions with it, and the poor, beleaguered French PR dude is trying to clear it up.


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 21, 2021)

The Star Wars Narrative Dice system is what I love second most about FFG SW. The force trees system is first.
It's my perfect level of crunch for Star Wars... But...

Can't roll until the GM sets the difficulty
Like Payn, I think the vehicles really needed at least one more scale, if not two, between capital and person (it has at present 3 scales Personal, Vehice/Starfighter/light-Transport, Capital ships; certain capital ships have a "Massive" talent which is essentially another few capital ship scales... The vehicles are just too compressed, with almost no differences.
The movement system. It's not that it's crunchy - which it is in a non-minis way, but that it breaks my verisimilitude and becomes hard to run... so I used a conversion to distance, and it smoothed out
I run it fairly rules light, by my tastes, and let the players pick and/or bargain for advantage and triumph spends. And for NPC threat & despair spends. To be honest, tho', I prefer the dice mechanics of L5R 5... players picking whether to keep for more successes or for more advantage, and whether to keep the stress. (Note that a roll does require keeping at least one die, and that's occasionally forced keeping a stress result.) Most of the time, failure is an option if the price is too high...
It's not FKR adjacent. But I love letting players make choices based upon rolls. Less work for me, more buy in from them.
There are good ideas from FKR that can be implemented situationally in trad play.


----------



## Justice and Rule (Oct 21, 2021)

The L5R mechanics are nice, though I do think I enjoy the opposed rolls for Star Wars. I feel like the L5R dice are very refined to their setting, while Star Wars has a bit more room. But I could be weird in that regard.


----------



## Staffan (Oct 21, 2021)

Speaking of Star Wars dice, I do sometimes miss the stance dice Warhammer 3 (which was sort of the prototype for Star Wars' dice) had. Warhammer 3 characters could adopt a cautious or reckless stance, which would replace one or more of the ability dice with stance dice. Stance dice were generally a little better (but not as good as skill dice), with cautious stance dice having a really high average of successes per side but also some results that would delay things, and reckless dice having more "no result" sides, but on those sides that had successes they often had more of them and/or additional advantages, and sometimes with the effect of additional fatigue. I thought that was a neat way of handling different approaches.


----------

